# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Neue Ausgabe der "Insights" mit Themen zum fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs abrufbar

## RalfDm

Auf der Webpräsenz des Prostate Cancer Research Institue (PCRI) ist die neue (AUgust-) Ausgabe der "Insigts" abrufbar. Sie enthält mehrere Themen zum fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs. Hier die Themenübersicht:

Chemoprevention of Prostate Cancer PDFTreatment Choices for Early (Localized) Prostate Cancer PDFNew FDA Approval for Cabazitaxel (Jevtana®) PDFNew Therapies In Clinical Trial for After Docetaxel Fails PDFTestosterone Inactivating Pharmaceuticals PDFLong Term Results of Surgery for Localized PC PDFEmpowerment In Advanced & Hormone Refractory PC PDFUsTOO Intl and Wellness Place  Not Just Another Support Group PDFShould a Second Opinion be Obtained When a Biopsy is Positive? PDF
Achtung: Auf der Übersichtsseite für die "Insights" ist die neue Ausgabe fälschlich als "May 2010 issue" angekündigt. Ich habe die Redaktion bereits auf den Fehler aufmerksam gemacht.

Das Lesen der "Insights" (Einblicke, Einsichten) ist ein Muss für jeden Betroffenen, der der englischen Sprache mächtig ist.

Ralf

----------


## Anonymous3

Hier lohnt es sich auch immer mal wieder reinzuschauen, leider auch alles in Englisch.

Andi

----------

